# Somebody Call An Ambulance!



## boilermaker (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow, been a while since I've been here.  I need to be here though.  Need to get back on a program to help manage my diabetes, gain strength, look better.  I've managed to keep the weight off since I was last keeping a journal here.  Current weight is 188 at 5' 10".  Haven't been in the gym for almost a year though.  

Have some injuries going on from softball.  My left quad is torn.  It's slow healing and every time I sprint in a game it is a re injury.  I don't see that healing to where I can weight train with quads until another 2 or 3 months when softball is over and it can rest for a good period of time.

Also hurt my shoulder diving for a ball.  Not sure the extent since it wasn't that long ago, but its pretty painfull to press overhead or do dumbell extensions.  So, i'll need to lay off those types of things until further notice.  

So, I'm going to have to keep it simple, work back, arms and chest.  Core, Hams and calves I guess.  Keep that going for a while till injuries are gone.

I'll be weight training 3 days a week if I can find a program to work around my injuries.  Any advice appreciated.

*Tuesday, July 9:  Knocking the rust off workout
*
Did some flat dumbell presses, pec deck, dips (ouch on shoulder), tri pressdowns, tri cable pressdowns, curls.  Nothing heavy (as if anything I ever did was) but just to get going again. 

P.S. Great to see some of my old friends are still here!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome back, boiler!   

Good luck with those softball injuries.  You've got a couple of nasty ones there.  I've done the shoulder thing.  Several weeks of therapy followed by several months of minimal lifting.  To this day I still have to take it easy with shoulder exercises, and my shoulder strength pales in comparison to other body parts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome back....we are still here


----------

